# HELP! Adult Party Favors??



## rosebud89 (Oct 17, 2011)

You knwo when you have a child party, you can fill a bag full of candy, little toys, and niosemakers. But what do I give my adult friends as a partying gift?? Please help, and Thank you in advance


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

A little bag with small alchol shooters, scratch tickets, candy, gum, lighters, small hand sanitizers, little lotions, lip glosses.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Starbucks gift cards, McDonalds gift cards, Krispy Cream Dougnut gift cards, Dunkin Dougnut gift cards, Movie gift cards, etc....... These are always a hit and they don't cost much more than candy.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Bath and Body has some awesome Halloween scented hand gels in tiny sizes. Small fall scented candles. Mini bottles of alcohol.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Yankee Candle has nice autumn scents; place a votive in a Halloweeny candle holder.


----------



## kamiller (Oct 18, 2011)

*Party Favors*

One year we gave away CD's with downloaded Theme songs from Horror Movies. For example...Halloween, Psycho, The Exorsist, Friday the 13th, ect...We also included some fun ones like Monster Mash and The Adams Family and The Munsters!! Everyone still has it and loves it!!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

shooter at your local liquor store, they make great adult party favors plus alot of them are very reasonably priced


----------



## rosebud89 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the ideas!! 

I really like this forum (i just got on yesterday) But everyone is SOO nice and helpful. I really appreciate everyone who takes the time to help eachother. May everyones party be just how they want it to be


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Depending on what you plan on spending and how many people are coming, Crystal Head vodka now comes in airplane/shooter skull bottles. It's $10 in most places but my grocery store's liquor store has them for $9. Kind of expensive for a party favor but maybe as part of a costume contest prize.


----------



## weiyuan927760 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mini bottles of alcohol


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with the mini bottles , hand sanitizer, etc. All great ideas! If your group is an average age (all in their 40's , for example ), you could always give candy from their childhood era. 40's -pez, bottle caps, pop rock candy, Bubblicios, double bubble.. I don't know about your friends, but mine still love a little candy now and then. If I opened a loot bag to bottle caps and some wacky taffy, I would die! (yes, I am in my 40's, lol)


----------



## mslamtntv (Oct 26, 2009)

For large prizes, like costume contest winners, I give black cauldrons filled with goodies like a cool Halloween themed glass, alcohol shooters and scratch tickets and fill in the rest with some fun smaller Halloween themed items like glittery spider rings and blinking necklaces. I also give away LOTS of the smaller gifts throughout the night. I have made a Wheel of Misfortune that has two wedges where the user can win a prize and for team game wins, etc. I will tell you that some 'kiddie' prizes are super popular with our group. For example, rubber blinky rings are a highly covetted item. This year I even found Halloween themed rings.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a few stupid questions regarding adult party favors. You typically hand these out as people arrive, right? instead of as they leave? Also, I was planning mine out with the idea of giving each couple one and of course anyone that comes alone gets their own, but I'm not sure now...will people feel slighted? or think that's not fair? 

...maybe I'm over thinking it and it's just the pre-party stress setting in but I'd appreciate your thoughts, feedback, or experience please...


----------



## SarahP (Oct 18, 2011)

These are different Halloween favors but overall I am not sure you need them. 
Skull bottle opener
Halloween cookies or tie up 4 - 6 home made chocolate chip cookies
Small fall scented candles
Anything edible that is seasonal

In the past I have thought about to favor or not to favor and then one night after planning a big event and having purchased really nice themed favors I saw a guest throw two favors in the trash and found several favors were left behind. Well it changed my mind on physical favors and I switched to edible ones that get in most cases get used within hours and not wasted. Just food for thought.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Bumped to see if anyone could please my questions above (on page 2), please?


----------



## WaterAngel5 (Sep 12, 2012)

musicL1 said:


> Bumped to see if anyone could please my questions above (on page 2), please?


To answer your question, Favors can be handed out at the beginning or end of the party, as its really up to you and your style. Personally I hand them out when they arrive. As for your idea about couples get one, Individuals get one: Unless you make the couple favor bag bigger, I think people will feel like they got ripped. Although the same could be said for the bigger bag because individuals got smaller bags. To be safe, I would just hand every individual a bag. That way everyone gets an equal amount and everyone gets one. I host an annual Halloween Party for my friends and plan on doing so this year so I have some experience in this matter. May I ask what you plan on giving out?


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

I give everybody treat bags full of candy as they leave. I do try to get unusal packaging or items to make it a little more clever. I haven't had any complaints.


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

I have to say that even though our parties are adults usually ranging from 30'-40's and sometimes 50's they still like some of the small "toys" I have brain splat balls this year for our zombie theme, it is fun to kind of be a kid again for a bit. I know that probably 80% of them will end up in the trash at their house, but I don't spend a lot on these and it's fun for the time. Also, I have had times where I just had a few of these fun gifts intermixed in the prize bags as people played tempt your fate or other games and it is amazing how many grown ups will fight for those items or get disappointed if their prize bag doesn't include a toy. I also have small liquor bottles, lottery tickets and a bit of candy usually.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

My Mom and I recently hosted a bridal shower, which I know is nothing like a Halloween party. But, I went to my local international market and bought some Russian chocolates. I bought two different types (they're sold in bulk). I put one of each in a little favor bag with a tag that I printed at home saying thanks for attending. They were a HUGE hit. I think the idea of "exotic" Russian chocolates really made them special. Plus that fact that the wrappers were really beautiful and unique-looking. But, they were really inexpensive. I paid $18 for more than enough chocolates for 35 people. So, I'm going back to the international market to see if there is something that will work for Halloween. Sometimes the cost of the favor really doesn't matter. People like things that are special and unique.


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone, nice to meet you all. 

My husband and I are hosting are first Halloween party this year for adults. We are huge into Halloween but this will be our first adult party. We are super excited. 
Anyway we are going to be playing a few games and I wanted some really unique prizes that will be fun for our guests. I came across this website. 
http://www.perpetualkid.com/novelty-candy-gum.aspx
It is a tad bit expensive but if you're going for unique then maybe you will find a few things on there that will work. 
We ordered:
CUPCAKE MINTS
ONION RING MINTS
RANCH MINTS
BACON FLAVORED MINTS
T.V. DINNER GUMBALLS
BACON CANDY
FRANKEN BERRY LIP BALM
CUPCAKE LIP BALM

As you can see some of the items on there are kind of gross sounding which I thought fit into the Halloween theme. Plus if you're bored that site is just really fun to look around.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link Trixie!! great site


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> Thanks for the link Trixie!! great site


You're very welcome. They have so much fun stuff on that site it could totally break my credit card. lol


----------



## decortrader (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks Sarah , these are helpful for favors.


----------



## decortrader (Dec 5, 2012)

Heyy , I also want to answer for the question favors handed out at the beginning or end of the party, I want to say at this, that favor bags must be handed at the end of the party. Because if you handed then at beginning of the party then guest have to handle them whole the party and can't enjoy the party. So its better to handed them when they are leaving the party.


----------



## Dr. Frybrain (Dec 16, 2012)

Little bottles or Bloody Marys


----------



## Andrews Paul (Dec 27, 2012)

In truth I would ensure that the adults are plied with enough alcohol (or alternative if they are driving). As long as the kids are looked after and happy on halloween, the parents will be happy!


----------

